# Case Swap



## Gattomak (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, I'm not new to TSF (made a new account).

I recently purchased a Gateway (GM5067H) and I was wondering how difficult it would be to swap cases. I know how to do it, but I was thinking about how they make it look like one big piece of plastic. Like the front plates for the CD drives, and the built-in 9-in-1 card reader..other than that I think I'm good.. can someone help me with those two issues?


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Changing the case on your PC would be a major opperation. You would need to strip the thing down completely and then do a full rebuild.

It would be very easy to say "remove this and that screw" and where the plugs go.

But the reality is very different.

In truth poeple take exams in building PC's and anyone who who has passed any such exam would be very well aware of the problems and what could go wrong.

If you are not sure then don't do it.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

It is hard, but not as hard as it may seem. You just have to be very careful when it comes to the motherboard and ram. It is a very good idea to wear a anti-static wirst band, or you may just distroy it. You would at least need to touch something metal first. 
To take drives out, you will need to unscrew them, and then push into the case, being very careful, and do it slowly, and it should just slide out. It would be a good idea to take out all other componates first.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The most important thing to look at is how the case connectors for things like the power button, reset, pwr light, HDD light, etc. connect. Many OEM companies use proprietary designs (Dell, I'm looking at you!!) that are nowhere near the standard designs used by case makers and board makers.


----------



## Gattomak (Aug 9, 2006)

Okay, I JUST realized that my motherboard is uh. opposite?
It's on the other side of the case, but I'm getting a new Asus board for christmas, I might just do my research now and do the swap around that time.

Plus, I've come to a conclusion that you CANNOT take off the other side of the case.


----------

